# Komagiri?



## tastytaco (Feb 17, 2017)

So I was browsing knives and I came across a "wide chef knife" over at Hocho. Its from Sakai Kikumori. It says the 270mm weighs 500 grams, then there's also another one that is 460 grams for a 270...and yet still another that's 386 grams, so quite a variance but still -- It's a big knife, looks like a cross between a cleaver and a chef knife. Wondering if anyone has any first hand experience with such a tool. I've done a bit of research but there's not that much out there, nor are there many reviews. Plus any specific information isn't immediately present.

thanks!


----------

